# New UKC Champion



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

It was cold, rainy and miserable and she got curly but we persevered beat our competition and Won!
Meet our New UKC Champion...Bijou's Boogie Woogie Bindi PP









And a beautiful head shot of our girl at 10 Months!









Now on to AKC at the end of the month for our triple crown! Bindi will be attending more obedience training to get us ready for our next endeavor.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats!
Such a stunning girl.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

congrats


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Good Job girl..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Now you are ready for the Poodle Specialty in February  Come on lets go


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats on your new champion!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Love the head shot!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Major congrats to both of you!! She is such a lovely girl! I love her face. Best of luck in the AKC, hope to hear good news from your showing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WooHoo!! Congratulations to both of you!! She looks so much like my Taffy in her face. I hope we do as well when she is ready! Onward and upward!
_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's wonderful! Congratulations on such an accomplishment. Bindi is so beautiful.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Bindi is a beautiful girl. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh I'm so happy for you! I've always adored Bindi, congratulations! You totally deserve the win!


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

She is beautiful.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

:flowers: CONGRATULATIONS! Love the head shot!!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

She is beautiful, congratulations on the accomplishment


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

CONGRATS :humble::first::star:

Her face is just gorgeous - I love the warmth in her eyes : ))) ! 

I wish you the best of luck with AKC !!!! It will be tough but it is worth it !


----------

